# aching too much to sleep



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I can't sleep properly- I find it hard to get to sleep and then I sleep v.lightly, have vivid nightmares and wake up repeatedly.I ache all over, which gets worse when I'm in bed.I don't know if I have FMS as my GPs are dismissive and impatient and there's no good NHS docs around here. I'm just so tired of waking up exhausted- anyone have any tips/advice for relieving muscle pain and getting a deep sleep?? Benzos and codeine help but I'm afraid of addiction.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

A warm bath before bed and a couple of ibuprofen?I found taking amitrytapline before bed helped a little bit with sleep quality....and it did help with pain relieve for muscle pain I had so that might be something to consider?Sorry its short and sweet but I'm a bit tired tonight, I'll have a think tomorrow and see if I can come up with any other suggestions.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Not being able to sleep is such a vicious cycle! You're too achy to sleep, then you don't sleep, so that makes you even MORE achy.I hate to tell you what to take, as I'm not your doctor and I don't know what medications you currently might be taking.I'll list the things I currently take to help me sleep, and you could run them by your doctor or pharmacist to see if they would interact with anything you're already on:Valerian RootBenadrylAmitryptalineDon't know if this helps, but hope it does!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I realized that there is something else I wanted to share with you!There is an amazing book out, it is titled: "No More Sleepless Nights - Revised Edition" the authors are Peter Hauri, Ph.D., former Director, Mayo Clinic Insomnia Program, and Shirley Linde, Ph.D..There is a book, and a workbook by the same name. I had the book reccommended to me when I saw a Sleep Specialist, and he was right! This book has been the single most powerful thing that has helped me improve my sleep.But, it's been SO long since I read it, I had kind of forgotten about it. If you do all the exercises in the book, you WILL sleep better. Now, it may not fix everything that bothers you, but you WILL sleep better. It goes through a step by step process to identify what your major stumbling blocks are to sleep, and then gives you specific "homework" to do to help solve your particular problems. It puts you in the driver's seat, and allows you to become your own sleep doctor.This book is fantastic, and I am NOT one to reccommend anything this strongly. But this book merits a strong reccommendation!


----------

